# Hello Hello



## SpinyPixie (Dec 27, 2014)

Just wanted to say hello, I'm new to the forum. Spinyvegetas wife, all about that lifting life


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 27, 2014)

My baby so be nice gentlemen . 300lb squat here.


----------



## Riles (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome and nice work!!!


----------



## SpinyPixie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## brazey (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## SpinyPixie (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks,  glad to be here.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome! It's always great to have other chicks! Very impressive squat ma'am!


----------



## SpinyPixie (Dec 28, 2014)

Aww thank you!  I owe that squat to many carbs lol


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 28, 2014)

GREAT squat miss spiny!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 28, 2014)

She pulleda  275 deadlidt for 3 singles the other day. Couldn't do anything but bow


----------



## dagambd (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome. Very impressive.


----------



## jas101 (Dec 28, 2014)

Welcome SP! Impressive squats and deads!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> My baby so be nice gentlemen . 300lb squat here.



Welcome Mrs! You out-squat 90% of all the other members lol!


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey great to have you!!b!


----------



## SpinyPixie (Dec 29, 2014)

You all are so sweet,  thanks!


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 29, 2014)

*​Welcome. Impressive squat madam. Much respect!*


----------



## Little BamBam (Jan 1, 2015)

Welcome.  To the board.  Nice squat!


----------



## SpinyPixie (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 1, 2015)

welcome


----------



## farmboy1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Bigofool (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

